# Bike Swap Meet Sandy Eggo



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Swap Meet » San Diego Velodrome Association

Also, Tuesday Night racing at the Velodrome.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*S c o r e ! ! !*

Picked this Tyvek jacket up at the bicycle swap meet today. Should go well with my bike.


----------

